# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Ναυτικό Σαλόνι  (Athens Boat Show)

## Asterias

19-27 Νοεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί το 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι στο εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού (πρώην Ανατολικός Αερολιμένας Αθηνών Ελληνικό)

----------


## Asterias

*www.athensboatshow.gr*

----------


## Asterias

27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών: Η κορυφαία έκθεση για την θάλασσα στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού .

Από 19 έως 27 Νοεμβρίου 2005 στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού θα πραγματοποιηθεί το 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι. Στην έκθεση θα παρουσιασθεί ότι καλύτερο έχουν να επιδείξουν οι κορυφαίοι σχεδιαστές και κατασκευαστές σκαφών, από την Ελλάδα και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο νέα εντυπωσιακά μοντέλα ιστιοπλοϊκών, cruisers, φουσκωτά και χιλιάδες άλλα προϊόντα για τους λάτρεις της θάλασσας και των υδάτινων σπορ. 

Όπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος το 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι αποτελεί την κορυφαία εκδήλωση του κλάδου στην Ελλάδα και  απευθύνεται τόσο στους επαγγελματίες του χώρου όσο και  στο ευρύ κοινό παρουσιάζοντας μια πού μεγάλη ποικιλία προϊόντων όπως: Ιστιοπλοϊκά σκάφη και Cruisers, Φουσκωτά, Ταχύπλοα, Μηχανές σκαφών, Αξεσουάρ, Εξοπλισμό, Ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα, προϊόντα Συντήρησης και τέλος είδη Κατάδυσης, Ψαρέματος και  Windsurfing. 

Οι εκθέτες του Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Σαλονιού αντιπροσωπεύουν ή κατασκευάζουν τις πιο γνωστές μάρκες της τοπικής και παγκόσμιας αγοράς. Η ποικιλία των εκθεμάτων καθώς και η άρτια διοργάνωση της έκθεσης έχουν καταστήσει το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι σαν μια από τις σημαντικότερες & μεγαλύτερες εκθέσεις του είδους διεθνώς. Επίσης το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι αποτελεί την μόνη εκδήλωση στην Ελλάδα που γίνεται υπό την αιγίδα των επίσημων συνδέσμων.

Η έκθεση συγκεντρώνει συνολικά 65.000 επισκέπτες εκ των οποίων οι 5.000 είναι εμπορικοί. Ο χαρακτήρας και το ύφος των εκθεμάτων όπως τα Cruisers, τα Ιστιοπλοϊκά και τα ταχύπλοα σκάφη, προσελκύουν όπως είναι φυσικό ένα κοινό μεσαίας αλλά κυρίως υψηλής οικονομικής στάθμης οι οποίοι  ενημερώνονται στην έκθεση για τα νέα μοντέλα, τα οποία βιώνουν γνωρίζουν από κοντά και τοποθετούν τις παραγγελίες τους.

Η επιτυχία του Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Σαλονιού είναι τέτοια, ώστε το κοινό της πραγματοποιεί σημαντικό ποσοστό των συναλλαγών του  στη διάρκεια της έκθεσης. 
Τα γεγονότα αυτά αποδεικνύουν  το κύρος  της έκθεσης καθώς και την συμβολή της στην ώθηση ενός από τους πιο δυναμικούς κλάδους της ελληνικής οικονομίας.   Το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι έχει καθιερωθεί ως η κορυφαία έκθεση του κλάδου στην Ελλάδα και στα Βαλκάνια καθώς επίσης και μία από τις κορυφαίες εκδηλώσεις σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη.

Το 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 19 έως 27 Νοεμβρίου 2005 στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού, ένα εκθεσιακό χώρο που μπορεί να φιλοξενεί εκδηλώσεις υψηλών προδιαγραφών.  

Στο 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών αναμένεται να συμμετάσχουν περισσότεροι από 250 εκθέτες, ελληνικές και ξένες κατασκευαστικές και εισαγωγικές εταιρείες, γνωστές και καταξιωμένες αλλά και νεώτερες ανερχόμενες.
Με επίκεντρο τα σκάφη παντός τύπου (Ιστιοπλοϊκά, Cruiser, Φουσκωτά, Ταχύπλοα κλπ.) η έκθεση επεκτείνεται σε : μηχανές θαλάσσης, εξοπλισμό και εξαρτήματα σκαφών, ναυτιλιακά όργανα και υλικά ναυπήγησης, χρώματα – μονωτικά και λιπαντικά, σωστικά σκάφη και τρέϊλερ, είδη πυρασφάλειας, συνεργεία σκαφών και μηχανών, καταδυτικές εργασίες, θαλάσσιο σκι, εξοπλισμό windsurf, καταδυτικό εξοπλισμό, είδη αλιείας και κλαδικές εκδόσεις.

Το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι διοργανώνεται κάθε Νοέμβριο, εδώ και 11 χρόνια. Διαρκεί 9 ημέρες και το επισκέπτονται περίπου 8.000 άτομα την ημέρα. Αποτελεί την μεγαλύτερη και σημαντικότερη εκδήλωση στην Ελλάδα και μια από τις σπουδαιότερες στην Ευρώπη, στο χώρο των σκαφών και των παρελκομένων προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών.

Το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι είναι μια πολυδιάστατη έκθεση, με κεντρικό άξονα τα σκάφη. Αποτελεί πόλο έλξης και επικοινωνίας για μια πολύ μεγάλη μερίδα ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται με την θάλασσα και τα θαλάσσια σπορ όπως, ιδιοκτήτες σκαφών, λάτρεις του ψαρέματος της κατάδυσης και του windsurf αλλά και όσων επιθυμούν να ενημερωθούν γενικότερα για τα ελκυστικά και ενδιαφέροντα, στο ευρύ κοινό προϊόντα που παρουσιάζονται.

Με πυρήνα και αφετηρία την κεντρική έκθεση, που φιλοξενεί τις μεγαλύτερες και γνωστότερες κατασκευαστικές και εισαγωγικές εταιρείες, το Ναυτικό Σαλόνι αναπτύσσεται σε 24.000 τ.μ. εκθεσιακού χώρου και περιλαμβάνει ποικίλες προωθητικές εκδηλώσεις όπως, επίσημα εγκαίνια από τον Υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, συνεδριακές ημερίδες και παρουσιάσεις από τους εκθέτες, επιμορφωτικές επισκέψεις σχολείων, Ι.Ε.Κ. και Τ.Ε.Ι., ενημερωτικά σεμινάρια Ναυαγοσωστικής, Διασωστικής και πρώτων βοηθειών κ.α.

Κάθε χρόνο την έκθεση και τις εκδηλώσεις της, τιμούν με την παρουσία τους σημαντικά πρόσωπα από όλους τους κλάδους της οικονομίας, του εμπορίου και των επιχειρήσεων, κυβερνητικά στελέχη, καθώς επίσης και γνωστοί αθλητές που έχουν διαπρέψει στο χώρο των υδάτινων σπορ. 

Η ποικιλία και το εύρος των εκθεμάτων και των εκδηλώσεων της έκθεσης, ο αριθμός και το βεληνεκές των συμμετεχόντων εταιρειών, η τεράστια και συνεχώς αυξανόμενη ανταπόκριση του κοινού, αλλά και η εκτενέστατη και εγκωμιαστική προβολή από τα Μ.Μ.Ε. έχουν αναδείξει το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι ως τη σημαντικότερη εκδήλωση του κλάδου.  

Το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι διοργανώνεται από τις εταιρείες οργάνωσης εκθέσεων EXPO ONE με τη συνεργασία του Συνδέσμου Ελλήνων Κατασκευαστών Πλαστικών Σκαφών Παρελκομένων Εξαρτημάτων Εμπόρων & Υπηρεσιών (ΣΕΚΑΠΛΑΣ ΠΕΕΥ) και την αιγίδα των διεθνών οργανισμών International Federation of Boat Show Organizers (IFBSO) και International Council of Marine Industry Associations (ICOMIA).

----------


## Asterias

Δήλωσαν συμμετοχή έως 21 Οκτωβρίου 2005:


ΑΔΕΡΦΟΙ ΣΑΡΑΚΑΚΗ ΑΕΒΕ - Δ. Ι. ΣΑΡΑΚΑΚΗΣ

ΑΘΗΝΑΪΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΑΕ

ΑΙΓΑΙOΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡOΝΙΚΗ ΑΕ

ΑΙOΛΙΚΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ - Μ. ΠΑΠΑΔΑΝΤΩΝΑΚΗ & ΣΙΑ OΕ

ACCESS MARITIME CORP.

AKMON MEDIA AE

ΑΚΤΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΑΕ

ALBION CO - ΠΑΠΑΔOΠOΥΛOΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ

ALEVIN ΕΠΕ

ALL BLUE - ΖΩΙΔΗΣ ΖΗΣΗΣ

ALPHA KAPPA MARINE CO - ΚΟΥΡΟΥΤΣΑΒΟΥΡΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ

ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝ 

ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤOΠOΥΛOΣ Α. & ΣΙΑ OΕ

ΑΝΔΡΕOΥ Α. & ΣΙΑ

ΑΝΕΛΙΞΗ - ΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ Μ.

ΑΝΕΜΗ - ΑΦΟΙ Ζ. ΚΟΡΔΩΝΗ

AP MARINE - ΠΑΠΑΪΩΑΝΝOΥ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙOΣ

ARGOLIS YACHT - ΤΣΙΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΙΩΤ ΕΝΤΕΡΠΡΑΪΣΕΣ ΕΠΕ 

ΑΡΓΥΡΑΚOΠOΥΛOΣ Θ. ΑΓΓΕΛOΣ

ΑΡΓΩ - I. & K. ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΚΑΣ ΑΕ

ARIEXPO A.E. 

ΑRT & LINEN - ΑΣΗΜΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΑ - ΕΛΕΝΗ

ΑΦΟΙ ΠΑΠΠΑ ΑΕ

BAS - ΑΓΑΛΙΩΤΗΣ Σ. - ΚΟΥΝΤΟΥΡΑΚΗΣ Α. ΑΒΕΕ

BAT ΕΠΕ - ΑΡΓΥΡOΠOΥΛOY ΓEΩPΓIA

BELL MARINE (APACHE) - ΠOΛΛATOΣ ΠETPOΣ

BERNARD - OPTIC FRANCE

VERNICOS YACHTS

VETUS HELLAS DEN OUDEN & ΣΙΑ ΕΠΕ

VIOTAP - ΑΦOΙ ΤΥΛΙΓΑΔΑ ΑΒΕΕ

VIP BOATS - ΜΑΝΙΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

BLUE & BLUE YACHTS INTERIOR

BLUE MARINE - ΤΕΡΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

BOAT CENTER - ΜΕΛΙΔΩΝΙΑΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

VOLOS MARINE - ΘΕOΔΩΡΙΔΗΣ Ι. Π.

BOLTON MARINE - Ι. & Π. ΥΙΟΙ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΟΕ

BOSS ΕΠΕ - ΜΕΡΙΚΟΣ Δ. & Γ.

ΒΥΘΟΣ - ΣΕΪΤΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ 

WAVEboats

GALANOS BROS - ΓΑΛΑΝΟΥ ΑΦΟΙ ΟΕ

WARNING AE

WATER ACTION ΕΠΕ

GEMCAT AE

ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ ΑΕΒΕ - Δ. Ι. ΣΑΡΑΚΑΚΗΣ

ΓΕΩΡΓΑΝΤΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΝ.

WIND AND WATER ACTION ΕΠΕ

ΓΚOΛΦΙΝOΠOΥΛOΣ Φ. & ΣΙΑ OΕ

GLARIDIS SPORT

WORLDWOOD-SIMSON MARINE - ΑΦΟΙ ΡΟΥΧΩΤΑ ΕΠΕ

GRAFO ARTISTI - ΠΑΠΑΓΙΑΝΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΒΕΝΕΤΣΙΑΝΟΣ

GRECO MARINE - MAYPOΘAΛAΣΣITHΣ ΣT. ΔHMOKPITOΣ

ΔΕΛΤΑ ΝΤΗΖΕΛ SEA POWER ΕΠΕ

ΔΗΛΟΣ ΕΠΕ

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΙ ΑΦΟΙ ΑΕ

ΔΙΑΛΥΝΑΣ ΔΙΟΝ. ΕΜΜ. 

DIVING MARINE

DRAGO BOATS AE

ΔΡΑΚΟΣ ΕΠΕ

ΔΡΟΜΕΥΣ - ΒΛΑΧΟΣ ΚΩΝΣTANTIΝΟΣ

EVAL - E. G. VALLIANATOS S.P.A. 

ΕΚΚΑ ΣΚΑΦΗ ΑΕ

ELITE YACHTING LTD - ΤΖΟΤΖΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ

ELCO HELLAS AE - ΣΑΛΑΜΑΝΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΔΑ - ΓΕΩΡΓΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡOΣ

ELXIS CENTER boat trailers - Ε. Ι. ΣΤΑΜΟΥ & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ

ΕΝ ΠΛΩ - ΚΑΙΣΑΡΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ

ENEQ ΕΠΕ

ERA MEDIA GROUP 

ERGOTRAK AE

EUROBAT - ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ & ΣΙΑ ΕΕ

EUROCHARTER LTD  

ΖΑΓΓΑΣ ΕΥΘ. & ΑΝΑΣΤ. ΟΕ

ΖΑΦΕΙΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ Π. ΟΕ - ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΖΑΦΕΙΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

ΖΑΧΑΡΙΑΔΗΣ Ι. ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ - ALEX MARINE

ΖΩΗΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΟΥ ΑΕ

ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ (AEGEAN DIESEL ELECTRIC LTD) 

ΗΛΕΚΤΡOΝΙΚΗ MARINE - ΑΛΕΞΑΚΗΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛOΣ

ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΜΑΝΙΑ ΕΠΕ - ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΑΚΗΣ Ι. ΝΙΚ. ΑΕ

ICE SEA OΕ - Γ. ΠΕΤΡΑΚΗΣ - Π. ΔΡΑΚOΣ

ΙNTERBOAT ΕΠΕ

INTERCOAST

INTERMARINE ΑΕ

ΙΝΤΕΡΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΑΕΒΕ

ΙΠΠΟΚΑΜΠΟΣ - ΤΣΙΛΙΒΑΡΑΚΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ

ΙΩΝΑ ΑΦΟΙ ΟΕ

C-MAP / HELLAS EΠE

KAΛH ΘEA - ΓΕΩΡΓΑΚΑΣ Γ.

ΚΑΛΛΙΤΣΗΣ Π. Σ. 

ΚΑΠΕΛΟΣ DIESELS ΑΕ

ΚΑΠΠΑ ΜΑΡΙΝ ΑΕ

ΚΑΡΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ Κ. - ΚΑΤΣΑΜΠΑΣ Γ. ΟΕ - SEA QUEST

KAREL BOATS - ΚΑΡΕΛΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙOΣ & ΣIA OE

ΚΑΤΣΑΦΑΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ - HELLAS MARINE ELECTRONICS

KAFETZIDAKIS SAILS

KEM AMERICAN YACHTS S.A.

ΚΗΡΥΚOΣ Β. ΕΠΕ

COMMANDER SERIES - DROMOR SERIES - ΚΟΡΜΟΣ ΑΒΕΕ

ΚΟΡΚΟΚΙΟΣ N. ΓEΩPΓIOΣ

ΚΟΡΩΝΑΚΗΣ Δ. ΑΒΕΕ

ΚΟΥΚΑ ΑΦΟΙ ΟΕ - ΚΟΥΚΑΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ 

CRAZY SHARK - ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΙΝΟΣ & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ

CRAFT MARIN - ΚΑΡΡΑΣ Γ. ΗΛΙΑΣ

QUANTUM GREECE - ΤΑΧΤΑΤΖΗΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΥΛΗΣ ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΑΚΑΙ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΑΕ

LABEA YACHTING - ΖΑΡΙΦΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΟΣ

LALIZAS A.E. 

LELIS DIESEL MARINE

LOUKIANOS BOATS - PIONER (Norway) - BIG SPORT (France)

MAΛEPΔOΣ K. & E. OE - EURODIESEL

MAR.EL.EQ. AE (MARINE ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT)-KAΣKAMΠAΣ BAΣ.

MARVEL - ΚΑΡΑΜΠΕΤΣΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ

MARE SERVICE - ΠΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

MARINA STORES 

MARINE DIESEL SWEDEN - ΜΑΝΟΥΣΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΧΑΡΗΣ

MARINE DIESEL OF GREECE - Γ.Κ. ΦΟΥΡΘΙΩΤΗΣ - Μ.ΤΖΩΡΤΖΙΝΗΣ ΟΒΕΕ

MARINE COSMETICS by Partner’s boat Jean - Marie Roubin

MARINE LOOK - ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΠΕΡΑΝΤΙΝΙΔΗΣ

MARINE STAR HELLAS LTD - Γ. ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΙΔΗΣ - Κ. ΨΑXΟΥΛΑΣ

MARINE TRAVELIFT Inc. / Μ. ΤΖΟΥΜΕΡΚΑΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΕ

MARINEPOOL - Spirit of the Ocean GmbH

MARINCO ΕΠΕ - ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΡΗΣ

MARCRUISING - ΜΑΡΑΤΣΙΝΟΣ Κ. ΜΕΤΑΞΑΣ Α. ΜΑΡΙΑΤΟΣ ΟΕ

MEGA YACHTS LTD 

ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΕΠΕ - ΡΙΣΣΑΚΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ

ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΓΙΩΤΙΓΚ ΕΠΕ	

ΜΕΤΡΙΔΗΣ ΑΕ

MINOAN DOLFIN - ΓΙΑΜΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ

ΜΙΧΑ ΑΡΕΤΗ

MOTOCRAFT AE

MOTOMARINE AE

MOTORKOTE - ΛAΓIA AΦOI OE

ΜΠΙΣΚΙΝΗ ΑΦΟΙ ΑΕΒΕ - ΣΚΑΦΗ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ

MPM MARINE HELLAS SA

ΝΑΒΙΜΠΟΡΤ ΕΠΕ - Ν.ΚΟΥΤΟΥΜΑΝΟΣ - Π.ΔΑΦΝΟΜΗΛΗΣ - Μ.ΣΙΔΕΡΗΣ ΕΠΕ

ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ «EAGLE RAY» - ΗΛΙΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ

ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΕ

ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΓΙΩΤΙΝΓΚ

NAYTIΛOΣ EΠE

ΝΕΤΑΣ Ι. & ΥΙΟΙ ΑΕ - ΝΕΤΑΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ

ΝΗΡΕΥΣ - ΚΡΑΝΙΤΗΣ Γ. & ΣΙΑ ΕΕ

ΝΙΚΙΤΑ - AΓΓEΛAKHΣ NIKHTAΣ

NILCO ΑΕ

ΝΤΑΪΑΜΟΝΤΣ ΜΟΝΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΗ Ε.Π.Ε. 

X-TRIM BOATS - ΓIANNIKOY AΦOI

OCTAVISION MEDIA AEBE

OLYMPIC - ΚΑΡΥΟΦΥΛΛΗΣ Δ. 

OLYMPIC BOATS

ORCA diesel EΠE

OSTRIA MARINE CENTER

Π. ΠEPPOΣ & ΣIA EE

ΠΑ.ΣΧ.ΝΑ. - ΕΣΕΝ

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΩΝ & XEIPIΣTΩN ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΩΝ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΣ ΟΜΙΛΟΣ ΙΣΤΙΟΠΛΟΪΑΣ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ (Π.Ο.Ι.Α.Θ.) 

PANORIOS - ΠΑΝΩΡΙΟΣ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ 

ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΟΣ & ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΟΕ

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ

ΠΑΤΣΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤ. ΣΠΥΡΟΣ

ΠΕΡΓΚΑ ΑΕ 

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΗΣ H. & Θ. - OCEANIC

ΠΕΣΕΞΙΔΟΥ ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ - ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ

«Ο ΠΕΤΡΑΝ» - ΡΕΜΠΟΤΗΣ ΠΕΤΡΟΣ

ΠETPOΠOYΛOΣ ΠETPOΣ AEBE

PLASTIMO HELLAS

PlatonSea / UK-HALSEY Sailmakers - Πλάτωνας Ροδουσάκης

ΠΛΕΥΣΗ - INTERPUBLICITAS AΕ

ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΕ - ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ Ι. ΑΝΔΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ

ΠOΥΡΝΑΡΑ Π. & ΣIA E.E. - THE FISHERMAN’S WHARF

PREDATOR - ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Κ. - ΜΗΤΡΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Ι. ΟΕ

ΠΡΟΣΩ ΟΛΟΤΑΧΩΣ - ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ Α.Ε.

ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ ΑΒΕΕ - ΛΥΚΑΚΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

REVEZAS MARINE - ΡΕΒΕΖΑΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ

REVENGER - ΜΑΝΟΥΣΑΡΙΔΗΣ ΧΑΡΗΣ 

REGENT HELLAS - ΜΠΟΓΔΑΝΟΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ

RIBCO - Σ. ΛΑΔOΠOΥΛOΣ & Ν. ΒΑΛΕΡΙΑNOΣ OΕ

ROTOSAL - ΣΥΡΜΟΣ - ΛΕΒΑΝΤΗΣ ΑΒΕΕ

ROUSSOS YACHTING

ΣΑΚΙΩΤΗΣ ΑΕ - MEGA ELECTRONICS

ΣΑΜOΥΧOΣ MARINE

SEA & BOAT - ΒΕΝΙΕΡΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ

SEA LANDER TRAILERS - ΜΑΓOΥΛΑΣ Γ. - ΘΩΜΑΗΣ Θ. OΕ

SEANERGY YACHTING L.T.D.

ΣΕΛΑΣ - ΚΩΣ Ε.Π.Ε. - ΠΑΠΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ Γ. 

SELVA - ΜΑΝΙOΠOΥΛOΙ ΑΦOΙ OΕ

ΣΕΛΜΑΡ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΕ

ΣΕΜΕΞ

SIVOTA MARINE - ΝΤΕΤΣΙΚΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

SKIPPER - B.S.K. - ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ Γ. & Π. & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ

ΣΚΟΡΔΙΛΗΣ Α.Ε. 

SOLAR PLANET - ΜΠΟΛΑΝΑΚΗΣ Μ. ΕΜΜ. 

SOLEMAR ITALIA - Α. ΦOΤΖΙΑ ΕΠΕ

«SOS» MOTOR BOAT SERVICE - ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Α. ΣΚΑΡΠΕΛΗΣ

STAGMAR BOATS - ΠΟΥΜΠΟΥΡΙΔΗΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΟΣ & ΣΙΑ Ε.Ε.

ΣΤΑΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΗ

STAR MARINE ΕΠΕ - ΒΡΑΧΑΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ 

ΣΤΑΤOΥΣ ΓΙΩΤΙΝΓΚ - ΑΛΕΞΙΑΔΗΣ Ι. - ΑΡΓΥΡΙΑΔΗΣ Ν. ΕΠΕ

TARASIADIS MARINE SERVICES - ORIZON 

ΤΑΣΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ

ΤΕΚΜΑΡ ΕΠΕ

TECREP MARINE AE

ΤΕΧΝΑΒΑ ΑΕ

Τechni Ice Hellas

TECHNOHULL - ΣΚΟΡΔΑ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΑ & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ

TECHNOCHROM S.A. - ΦΛΩΡΑΚΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ

ΤΖΑΝΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ Ν.

TNC ΕΠΕ

TOP LINE -  ΚΑΠΛΕΡΗΣ ΠΕΤΡOΣ

ΤΟΥΪΝ ΝΤΑΚΣ ΜΑΡΙΝ ΑΕ

TPEZOY AΦOI & ΣIA ΟΕ

TRITON YACHTING

ΥΑΜΑΗΑ / ΜΟΤΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ Α.Ε.Ε.

YACHT FREEZER SERVICES - ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΠΕΤΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

YACHTING CLUB - MAΝΙOΠOΥΛOΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙOΣ

YACHTS Motor & Sailing - ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ Α.Ε.

F. MARINE (SAVER) - Ν. ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ

FALCON MARINE ΟΕ

ΦΙΛΙΠΠΑΚΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡOΝΙΚΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΠΕ

ΦΛΑΓΚΣΙΠ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΕΠΕ

ΦΛΩΚΗΣ ΕΠΕ

FOST

FOUR MARINE - ΦΟΥΡΛΙΓΚΑΣ Γ. ΚΩΝΣTANTIΝΟΣ

«ΦΟΥΣΚΩΤΟ» ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ

ΧΡΟΝΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΑΕ

ΧΡΥΣΗ ΙΩΛΚOΣ

----------


## Asterias

*Το Naytilia.gr θα παρευρεθεί στο 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών* μαζί με την ειδικότητα Ναυτοπροσκόπων της Γενικής Εφορείας του Σώματος Ελλήνων Προσκόπων.

Από τον υπολογιστή που θα βρίσκεται στο περίπτερο μας, θα μπορούμε να απαντάμε σε ερώτησεις των μελών σχετικά με το 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών, να δημοσιεύουμε συνεντεύξεις από διάφορους εκθέτες κ.ο.κ.. 

Θα ακολουθήσει ειδικό δελτίο τύπου στη κεντρική σελιδά του Naytilia.gr με όλες τις σχετικές  πληροφορίες για την τοποθεσία όπου θα βρισκόμαστε καθώς και για τις διάφορα Event που θα προγραμματιστούν.


                                                                         Σας περιμένουμε όλους.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μία εβδομάδα που θα είμαστε εκεί θα μας δωθεί η δυνατότητα να γνωριστούμε από κοντά και να μεγαλώσουμε ακόμα πιο πολύ την παρέα μας .
Περισσότερα ενημέρωση θα έχετε τις επόμενες μέρες στα post που έχουμε δημιουργήσει ειδικά για την έκθεση αλλά και στην κεντρική σελίδα της ιστοσελίδας μας  :wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

Ποια είναι η ημερομηνία έναρξης για το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι και που θα διεξαχθεί?

----------


## sailing_2004

Καλημέρα σε όλους! 
Πολύ καλά τα νέα σχετικά με την παρουσία στο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι. ¶ντε να ανασυνταχθούμε και να τα πούμε από κοντά εν'όψη του χειμώνα.... Πολύ τεμπελιάσαμε το καλοκαιράκι....μια οι παραλίες, μια οι μπύρες, μια οι διακοπές.... Αντε να κλειστούμε και λίγο μέσα να ανάψουμε κανα τζάκι και να τα λέμε on-line πάλι!!!! Εγώ θα βρίσκομαι στο περίπτερο της Ostria Marine, αντιπροσώπου της Laser και θα είμαι στη διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια!


Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,
Νίκος

----------


## Asterias

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 

το 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού *19-27 Νοεμβρίου* (πρώην Ανατολικός Αερολιμένας Αθηνών Ελληνικό)

Εκθεσιακός Χώρος Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού

Λεωφόρος Βουλιαγμένης, Ελληνικό 

Ωράριο Λειτουργίας
*Σαββατοκύριακα : 10.00 - 21.30 Καθημερινές : 16.00 - 21.30* 

Νίκο ευχαριστούμε πολύ, θα τα πούμε κ εκεί αλλά κ νωρίτερα.

----------


## Asterias

*Με αυτοκίνητο.*

Το Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού (Λεωφ. Βουλιαγμένης, Ελληνικό) όπου πραγματοποιείται η έκθεση έχει πρόσβαση δια μέσου των οδών: 

Εθνική Οδός Θεσσαλονίκης-Αθήνας (Αθηνών-Λαμίας) Πειραιώς 
Καραολή & Δημητρίου -- > Ποσειδώνος --> Αλίμου --> Λεωφ. Βουλιαγμένης.

Εθνική Οδός Αθηνών Κορίνθου --> Εθνική Οδός Θεσσαλονίκης-Αθήνας (Αθηνών-Λαμίας) --> Πειραιώς --> Καραολή & Δημητρίου --> Ποσειδώνος  -->Λεωφ. Αλίμου --> Λεωφ. Βουλιαγμένης

Πλατεία Συντάγματος --> Φιλελλήνων Λεωφ. Αμαλίας --> Λεωφ. Βουλιαγμένης.



*
Απο το αεροδρόμιο «Ελ. Βενιζέλος»*


TAXI από τους σταθμούς συγκέντρωσης του αεροδρομίου 
Η αποβίβαση των ταξί γίνετε μπροστά στις αναχωρήσεις του Κεντρικού Αεροσταθμού. Κατά την αναχώρηση σας, τα ταξί σταθμεύουν στις αφίξεις μεταξύ των εξόδων 1 έως και 4. 
ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ γραμμή Ε 95 Αερολιμένας Αθηνών - Σύνταγμα (Express)
Σύνταγμα - Αερολιμένας Αθηνών (Express) 

Ξεκινάει από το αεροδρόμιο «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος» και φθάνει στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (Πλ. Συντάγματος) μέσω των λεωφόρων Αττική Οδός - Λ.Μαραθώνος - Λ.Μεσογείων - Λ.Βασ.Σοφίας. Και στην επιστροφή προς αεροδρόμιο πραγματοποιεί ακριβώς το αντίθετο δρομολόγιο.
Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες για το δρομολόγιο της Γραμμής Ε 95 από τον ΟΑΣΑ (Οργανισμό Αστικών Συγκοινωνιών Αθηνών) 

Στην συνέχεια επιβιβάζεστε στο μετρό:

ΜΕΤΡΟ - Επιβίβαση Σταθμός "Σύνταγμα" (Γραμμή 2)προς Δάφνη
Αποβίβαση Σταθμός "Δάφνη" 
Στην συνέχεια από τον Σταθμό "Δάφνη" επιβιβάζεστε στα λεωφορεία:

171 ή Α3 ή Β3 και αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση "Γέφυρα" που βρίσκεται επί της Λεωφόρου Βουλιαγμένης ακριβώς στο ύψος του Εκθεσιακού Κέντρου Ελληνικού . 


*Από το σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό «Λαρίσης»*

Από το σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό <<Λαρίσης>>: 
TAXI: από τους σταθμούς συγκέντρωσης του σιδηροδρομικού σταθμού <<Λαρίσης>> 
ΜΕΤΡΟ: Επιβίβαση σταθμός «Λαρίσης» (Γραμμή 2) προς <<Δάφνη>>
Αποβίβαση σταθμός <<Δάφνη>> 
Στην συνέχεια από τον Σταθμό <<Δάφνη>> επιβιβάζεστε στα λεωφορεία:

171 ή Α3 ή Β3 και αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση <<Γέφυρα>> που βρίσκεται επί της Λεωφόρου Βουλιαγμένης ακριβώς στο ύψος του Εκθεσιακού Κέντρου Ελληνικού.

----------


## Asterias

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα επισκεφθούμε για πρώτη φορά το περίπτερό μας. Αργά το βράδυ θα έχουμε στα χέρια μας όλες τις πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη τοποθεσία του στο 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι.

----------


## Asterias

*Υπάρχουν μέλη του Naytilia.gr που σκέφτονται να επισκεφθούν το Ναυτικό σαλόνι;*[/b]

----------


## Asterias

Σήμερα το απόγευμα επισκεφθήκαμε το περίπτερό μας στο 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι. Όπως είδατε και στη κεντρική σελίδα του site είναι το περίπτερο D7 στην αίθουσα των αφίξεων. 

Για να σας μεταφέρω λίγο στο κλίμα, στους χώρους του Ναυτικού Σαλονιού επικρατεί ένας ναυτικός Πανικός... Σκάφη παντού.. γερανοί... εκθέματα.. Κοινώς πυρετώδης εργασίες ώστε το ερχόμενο Σάββατο όπου θα σπάσει τη σαμπάνια του 27ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι να είναι όλα στην εντέλεια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Οί πρώτες φώτο την έκθεση

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...image&pos=-762

----------


## Asterias

Πρίν από τρείς ώρες κόπηκε η κορδέλα του 27ου Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Σαλονιού Αθηνών από τον Υπουργό Τουριστικής Ανάπτυξης κ Δημήτρη Αβραμόπουλο. Ακολούθησε ολιγόλεπτη ομιλία από τον κ Υπουργό και στη συνέχεια επίσκεψη σε όλα τα περίπτερα του Σαλονιού.

----------


## Asterias

Το πρώτο μεγάλο και οργανομένο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι πραγματοποιήθηκε το Μαϊο του 1978 στη Γλυφάδα. Την εποχή εκείνη παρουσιάστηκε ο,τι πιο εκλεκτό υπήρχε εκείνη τη στιγμή στη διεθνή αγορά ενώ και το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου υπήρξε μεγάλο. Τονίζετε μάλιστα ότι οι επισκέπετες ξεπέρασαν τους 40.000. Η χαρά για την επιτυχία της διοργάνωσης ήταν διάχυτη. Τα τρία προηγούμενα χρόνια ήταν μάλλον τα αναγνωριστικά και το 1978 αποτέλεσε την απαρχή αυτού που γνωρίζουμε όλοι μας ώς Ναυτικό  Σαλόνι. Στα 43 περίπτερα της Έκθεσης παρουσιάστηκαν από βάρκες των τριών μέτρων, για μικρότερα βαλάντια, μέχρι σκάφη ανοιχτής θαλάσσης  πλήρως εξοπλισμένα για κρουαζιέρες. Παράλληλα με το Ναυτικό Σαλόνι πραγματοποιήθηκε και αγώνας ταχύπλοων σκαφών αναψυχής, στο οποίο πήραν μέρος διάφορες ομάδες από τις εταιρίες που εξέθεταν τα σκάφη τους στο Σαλόνι.


Πηγή: Περιοδικό Υachting capital, συλλεκτική έκδοση 30χρόνων

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Aνοιξιάτικο Θαλασσινό Σαλόνι απο τις 29/03/09 - 02/04/06* 
Πρών Ανατολικός Αερολιμένας Αθηνών - Ελληνικό (Λ. Βουλιαγμένης)
Φουσκωτά Ταχύπλοα Αξεσουάρ.

ωράριο λειτουργίας καθημερινές 16:00 - 21:30 Σαββατοκύριακο 10:00 -21:30 .

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πήγε κανείς στην εκθεση να μας πει πως ήταν;

----------


## Asterias

Εγώ ήθελα πολύ να πάω δυστυχώς, για λόγους υγείας δεν τα κατάφερα!!! Κρίμα, του χρόνου πάλι. Θα μάθουμε λεπτομέρειες από τα περιοδικά του χώρου...!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Φέτος το naytilia.gr δε θα έχει περίπτερο στο νααυτικό σαλόνι;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Φέτος το naytilia.gr δε θα έχει περίπτερο στο νααυτικό σαλόνι;


Δυστηχώς όχι και ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν έχουμε την νέα ιστοσσελίδα μας  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

:Sad:  Κρίμα   :Sad:

----------


## caterina75

*Δελτίο Τύπου*


*29ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών: Η κορυφαία έκθεση για την θάλασσα στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού .*


*Από 27 Οκτωβρίου έως 4 Νοεμβρίου 2007 η εταιρεία διοργάνωσης εκθέσεων* *EXPO**ONE**και ο ΣΕΚΑΠΛΑΣ - ΠΕΕΥ θα πραγματοποιήσουν στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού το 29ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών. Στην έκθεση θα παρουσιασθεί ότι καλύτερο έχουν να επιδείξουν οι κορυφαίοι σχεδιαστές και κατασκευαστές σκαφών, από την Ελλάδα και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο με νέα εντυπωσιακά μοντέλα ιστιοπλοϊκών,* *cruisers**, φουσκωτά και χιλιάδες άλλα προϊόντα για τους λάτρεις της θάλασσας και των υδάτινων σπορ.* 

Όπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος το *29ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι* αποτελεί την κορυφαία εκδήλωση του κλάδου στην Ελλάδα και απευθύνεται τόσο στους επαγγελματίες του χώρου όσο και  στο ευρύ κοινό παρουσιάζοντας μια πολύ μεγάλη ποικιλία προϊόντων όπως: Ιστιοπλοϊκά σκάφη και Cruisers, Φουσκωτά, Ταχύπλοα, Μηχανές σκαφών, Αξεσουάρ, Εξοπλισμό, Ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα, προϊόντα Συντήρησης και τέλος είδη Κατάδυσης, Ψαρέματος και  Windsurfing. 

Οι εκθέτες του _Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Σαλονιού_ αντιπροσωπεύουν ή κατασκευάζουν τις πιο γνωστές μάρκες της τοπικής και παγκόσμιας αγοράς. Η ποικιλία των εκθεμάτων καθώς και η άρτια διοργάνωση της έκθεσης έχουν καταστήσει _το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι_ σαν μια από τις σημαντικότερες & μεγαλύτερες εκθέσεις του είδους γενικότερα. Το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι έχει καθιερωθεί ως η κορυφαία έκθεση του κλάδου στην Ελλάδα και στα Βαλκάνια καθώς επίσης και μία από τις κορυφαίες εκδηλώσεις σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. Για το λόγο_ αυτό το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι_ αποτελεί την μόνη εκδήλωση στην Ελλάδα που γίνεται υπό την αιγίδα και οργανωτική υποστήριξη του επίσημου κλαδικού φορέα ΣΕΚΑΠΛΑΣ - ΠΕΕΥ.

Η έκθεση συγκεντρώνει περίπου 84.000 επισκέπτες εκ των οποίων οι 8.200 περίπου είναι επαγγελματίες του κλάδου. Ο χαρακτήρας και το ύφος των εκθεμάτων όπως τα Cruisers, τα Ιστιοπλοϊκά και τα ταχύπλοα σκάφη, προσελκύουν όπως είναι φυσικό ένα κοινό μεσαίας αλλά κυρίως υψηλής οικονομικής στάθμης οι οποίοι  ενημερώνονται στην έκθεση για τα νέα μοντέλα, τα οποία βιώνουν γνωρίζουν από κοντά και τοποθετούν τις παραγγελίες τους.

Η επιτυχία του _Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Σαλονιού_ είναι τέτοια, ώστε το κοινό της πραγματοποιεί σημαντικό ποσοστό των συναλλαγών του  στη διάρκεια της έκθεσης. 
Τα γεγονότα αυτά αποδεικνύουν  το κύρος  της έκθεσης καθώς και την συμβολή της στην ώθηση ενός από τους πιο δυναμικούς κλάδους της ελληνικής οικονομίας.   

Το *29ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι* θα πραγματοποιηθεί *από 27 Οκτωβρίου έως 4 Νοεμβρίου 2007* στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού, ένα εκθεσιακό χώρο που μπορεί να φιλοξενεί εκδηλώσεις υψηλών προδιαγραφών. Η έκθεση διοργανώνεται εδώ και 13 χρόνια. Διαρκεί 9 ημέρες και το επισκέπτονται περίπου 9.300 άτομα την ημέρα. 

Στο 29ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών αναμένεται να συμμετάσχουν περισσότεροι από 280 εκθέτες, ελληνικές και ξένες κατασκευαστικές και εισαγωγικές εταιρείες, γνωστές και καταξιωμένες αλλά και νεώτερες ανερχόμενες.
Με επίκεντρο τα σκάφη παντός τύπου (Ιστιοπλοϊκά, Cruiser, Φουσκωτά, Ταχύπλοα κλπ.) η έκθεση επεκτείνεται σε: μηχανές θαλάσσης, εξοπλισμό και εξαρτήματα σκαφών, ναυτιλιακά όργανα και υλικά ναυπήγησης, χρώματα – μονωτικά και λιπαντικά, σωστικά σκάφη και τρέϊλερ, είδη πυρασφάλειας, συνεργεία σκαφών και μηχανών, καταδυτικές εργασίες, θαλάσσιο σκι, εξοπλισμό windsurf, καταδυτικό εξοπλισμό, είδη αλιείας και κλαδικές εκδόσεις. Έτσι, αποτελεί πόλο έλξης και επικοινωνίας για μια πολύ μεγάλη μερίδα ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται με την θάλασσα και τα θαλάσσια σπορ.

Κάθε χρόνο την έκθεση και τις εκδηλώσεις της, τιμούν με την παρουσία τους σημαντικά πρόσωπα από όλους τους κλάδους της οικονομίας, του εμπορίου και των επιχειρήσεων, κυβερνητικά στελέχη, καθώς επίσης και γνωστοί αθλητές που έχουν διαπρέψει στο χώρο των υδάτινων σπορ.

Η ποικιλία και το εύρος των εκθεμάτων και των εκδηλώσεων της έκθεσης, ο αριθμός και το βεληνεκές των συμμετεχόντων εταιρειών, η τεράστια και συνεχώς αυξανόμενη ανταπόκριση του κοινού, αλλά και η εκτενέστατη και εγκωμιαστική προβολή από τα Μ.Μ.Ε. έχουν αναδείξει το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι ως τη σημαντικότερη εκδήλωση του κλάδου.

_Το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι διοργανώνεται από την εταιρεία οργάνωσης εκθέσεων_ _EXPO__ONE__με την υποστήριξη και συνεργασία του Συνδέσμου Ελλήνων Κατασκευαστών Πλαστικών Σκαφών Παρελκομένων Εξαρτημάτων Εμπόρων & Υπηρεσιών (ΣΕΚΑΠΛΑΣ ΠΕΕΥ) και την αιγίδα των διεθνών οργανισμών_ _International__Federation__of__Boat__Show__Organizers__ (__IFBSO__) και_ _International__Council__of__Marine__Industry__Associations__ (__ICOMIA__).



_

----------


## tASSOS

Caterina ,ήσουν κάτι παραπάνω από κατατοπιστική .
Σ ευχαριστούμε .

----------


## caterina75

Τάσο τα τελευταία χρόνια "βρίσκομαι" στα Ναυτικά Σαλόνια που γίνονται (Διεθνές και Ανοιξιάτικο) είτε σαν επισκέπτης (τα πρώτα χρόνια) είτε σαν συμμετέχων σε περίπτερο. Αλήθεια, από ότι θυμάμαι από προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις είχε αναφερθεί ότι και το Naytilia.Gr συμμετείχε στο Σαλόνι: φέτος θα βρίσκεται?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ότι και το Naytilia.Gr συμμετείχε στο Σαλόνι: φέτος θα βρίσκεται?


όντως παλιότερα είμασταν στο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι.
Φέτος δεν θα είμαστε θέλω να πιστεύω ότι απο το νέο έτος το Naytilia.gr θα δινει σε όλες τις εκθέσεις που σχετίζονται με την Ναυτιλία.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πήγε κανείς στην έκθεση ? να μας πεί εντυπώσεις ?

----------


## Asterias

γεια κ χαρά, θα πάω μια βόλτα αύριο μεσημεράκι από εκεί και θα επανέλθω...

----------


## Epinephelus

Έχω λιώσει να το περπατάω καθημερινά! Με πολύ περισσότερες συμμετοχές από πέρυσι και πάρα πολλά σκάφη και ιδιαίτερα νέα μοντέλα.

Αξίζει τον κόπο να το επισκεφθεί κανείς!

Θα γίνει μια καλή παρουσίαση από το www.ymo.gr με video από αρκετά νέα μοντέλα και με κάποιον από την εταιρεία/ναυπηγείο να μιλάει για το σκάφος! (Κάτι παρόμοιο έχει γίνει και για την exclusive yachting)

----------


## xara

Μερικές φωτο απο την έκθεση

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

είναι πάρα πολύ καλή έκθεση σε σχέση με την χρόνια που είχαμε και περίπτερο καμμία σχέση, αξίζει πραγματικά να πάτε .

----------


## evridiki

Πολυ καλη η εκθεση και οι τιμες αρκετα καλες - καποιες τουλαχιστον!!!
Μπορουσες να παρεις υλικο σε οτι σε ενδιεφερε και να το ψαξεις με την ησυχια σου....Οι ανθρωποι της εκθεσης ευγενικοι και προσιτοι...
Εμεις τα περασαμε ωραια... :Very Happy:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ιστιοπλοϊκά υπήρχαν? Γιατί συνηθως υπάρχουν 5-6 μόνο...

----------


## xara

> Ιστιοπλοϊκά υπήρχαν? Γιατί συνηθως υπάρχουν 5-6 μόνο...


Ελάχιστα. 2-3 περιπτερα

----------


## evridiki

> Ιστιοπλοϊκά υπήρχαν? Γιατί συνηθως υπάρχουν 5-6 μόνο...


Τα μηχανοκινητα ηταν σιγουρα παραπανω..ιστιοπλοικα ειχε κοντα στα 8-10(που ειδα εγω) αν δεν κανω λαθος....

----------


## Asterias

Γεια χαρά.

ιστιοπλοϊκά υπήρχαν αρκετά, σε σχέση με προηγούμενες χρονιές. Βασικά υπήρχαν όλες οι εταιρείες που κατά πλειοψηφία συναντάς στη θάλασσα.

Σχετικά με το χώρο είναι πολύ καλύτερα τα πράγματα από παλαιότερα,οι εταιρείες σκαφών έχουν περισσότερο χώρο να αναπτυχθούν και να παρουσιάσουν με άνεση τα προϊόντα τους. Το αρνητικό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι δεν έχει μια συγκεκριμένη πορεία που να σε υποχρεώνει να δεις τα πάντα

----------


## evridiki

Οσον αφορα την διαδρομη πραγματι...την επομενη φορα καλο θα ειναι η φορα της διαδρομης να ειναι μια.....να μην προσπερνιεται καμια εταιρεια αλλα και να μην "χανεται" ο επισκεπτης!!!

----------


## caterina75

*30ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών:* Η κορυφαία έκθεση για την θάλασσα στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού .

Από 15 έως 23 Νοεμβρίου 2008 η εταιρεία διοργάνωσης εκθέσεων EXPO ONE και ο ΣΕΚΑΠΛΑΣ - ΠΕΕΥ θα πραγματοποιήσουν στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού το 30ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών. Στην έκθεση θα παρουσιασθεί ότι καλύτερο έχουν να επιδείξουν οι κορυφαίοι σχεδιαστές και κατασκευαστές σκαφών, από την Ελλάδα και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο με νέα εντυπωσιακά μοντέλα ιστιοπλοϊκών, cruisers, φουσκωτά και χιλιάδες άλλα προϊόντα για τους λάτρεις της θάλασσας και των υδάτινων σπορ.

Όπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος το 30ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι αποτελεί την κορυφαία εκδήλωση του κλάδου στην Ελλάδα και απευθύνεται τόσο στους επαγγελματίες του χώρου όσο και στο ευρύ κοινό παρουσιάζοντας μια πολύ μεγάλη ποικιλία προϊόντων όπως: Ιστιοπλοϊκά σκάφη και Cruisers, Φουσκωτά, Ταχύπλοα, Μηχανές σκαφών, Αξεσουάρ, Εξοπλισμό,Ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα, προϊόντα Συντήρησης και τέλος είδη Κατάδυσης, Ψαρέματος και Windsurfing.

Οι εκθέτες του Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Σαλονιού αντιπροσωπεύουν ή κατασκευάζουν τις πιο γνωστές μάρκες της τοπικής και παγκόσμιας αγοράς. Η ποικιλία των εκθεμάτων καθώς και η άρτια διοργάνωση της έκθεσης έχουν καταστήσει το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι σαν μια από τις σημαντικότερες & μεγαλύτερες εκθέσεις του είδους γενικότερα. Το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι έχει καθιερωθεί ως η κορυφαία έκθεση του κλάδου στην Ελλάδα και στα Βαλκάνια καθώς επίσης και μία από τις κορυφαίες εκδηλώσεις σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. Για το λόγο αυτό το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι αποτελεί την μόνη εκδήλωση στην Ελλάδα που γίνεται υπό την αιγίδα και οργανωτική υποστήριξη του επίσημου κλαδικού φορέα ΣΕΚΑΠΛΑΣ - ΠΕΕΥ.

Η έκθεση συγκεντρώνει περίπου 110.000 επισκέπτες εκ των οποίων οι 6.500
περίπου είναι επαγγελματίες του κλάδου. Ο χαρακτήρας και το ύφος των εκθεμάτων όπως τα Cruisers, τα Ιστιοπλοϊκά και τα ταχύπλοα σκάφη, προσελκύουν όπως είναι φυσικό ένα κοινό μεσαίας αλλά κυρίως υψηλής οικονομικής στάθμης οι οποίοι ενημερώνονται στην έκθεση για τα νέα μοντέλα, τα οποία βιώνουν γνωρίζουν από κοντά και τοποθετούν τις παραγγελίες τους.

Η επιτυχία του Διεθνούς Ναυτικού Σαλονιού είναι τέτοια, ώστε το κοινό της
πραγματοποιεί σημαντικό ποσοστό των συναλλαγών του στη διάρκεια της έκθεσης. Τα γεγονότα αυτά αποδεικνύουν το κύρος της έκθεσης καθώς και την συμβολή της στην ώθηση ενός από τους πιο δυναμικούς κλάδους της ελληνικής οικονομίας.

Το 30ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 15 έως 23 Νοεμβρίου 2008 στο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Ελληνικού, ένα εκθεσιακό χώρο που μπορεί να φιλοξενεί εκδηλώσεις υψηλών προδιαγραφών.
Στο 30ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών αναμένεται να συμμετάσχουν περισσότεροι από 280 εκθέτες, ελληνικές και ξένες κατασκευαστικές και εισαγωγικές εταιρείες, γνωστές και καταξιωμένες αλλά και νεότερες ανερχόμενες.

Με επίκεντρο τα σκάφη παντός τύπου (Ιστιοπλοϊκά, Cruiser, Φουσκωτά, Ταχύπλοα κλπ.) η έκθεση επεκτείνεται σε: μηχανές θαλάσσης, εξοπλισμό και εξαρτήματα σκαφών, ναυτιλιακά όργανα και υλικά ναυπήγησης, χρώματα – μονωτικά και λιπαντικά, σωστικά σκάφη και τρέϊλερ, είδη πυρασφάλειας, συνεργεία σκαφών και μηχανών, καταδυτικές εργασίες, θαλάσσιο σκι, εξοπλισμό windsurf, καταδυτικό εξοπλισμό, είδη αλιείας και κλαδικές εκδόσεις. Έτσι, αποτελεί πόλο έλξης και επικοινωνίας για μια πολύ μεγάλη μερίδα ανθρώπων που ασχολούνται με την θάλασσα και τα θαλάσσια σπορ.
Κάθε χρόνο την έκθεση και τις εκδηλώσεις της, τιμούν με την παρουσία τους
σημαντικά πρόσωπα από όλους τους κλάδους της οικονομίας, του εμπορίου και των επιχειρήσεων, κυβερνητικά στελέχη, καθώς επίσης και γνωστοί αθλητές που έχουν διαπρέψει στο χώρο των υδάτινων σπορ.

Η ποικιλία και το εύρος των εκθεμάτων και των εκδηλώσεων της έκθεσης, ο αριθμός και το βεληνεκές των συμμετεχόντων εταιρειών, η τεράστια και συνεχώς αυξανόμενη ανταπόκριση του κοινού, αλλά και η εκτενέστατη και εγκωμιαστική προβολή από τα Μ.Μ.Ε. έχουν αναδείξει το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι ως τη σημαντικότερη εκδήλωση του κλάδου.

Το Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι διοργανώνεται από την εταιρεία οργάνωσης εκθέσεων EXPO ONE με την υποστήριξη και συνεργασία του Συνδέσμου Ελλήνων Κατασκευαστών Πλαστικών Σκαφών Παρελκομένων Εξαρτημάτων Εμπόρων & Υπηρεσιών (ΣΕΚΑΠΛΑΣ ΠΕΕΥ) και την αιγίδα των διεθνών οργανισμών International Federation of Boat Show Organizers (IFBSO) και International Council of MarineIndustry Associations (ICOMIA).



Δελτίο τύπου

----------


## blueseacat

*Το 32ο Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι 2010*, από *16 έως 24 Οκτωβρίου 2010* στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο* METROPOLITAN EXPO*.

*Το Ναυτικό Σαλόνι σας προτείνει...

**«Eπιστροφή στην Εδέμ»*

Αν  αναζητάτε τον ορισμό της απόλυτης ευδαιμονίας τώρα έχετε ένα βασικό  στοιχείο για να τον αποκωδικοποιήσετε. Το εισιτήριο για τον παράδεισο  γράφει _«Διακοπές με σκάφος»_ και είναι one way....

Οι  διακοπές με σκάφος για όσους τις έχουν γευτεί αποτελούν ένα ξεχωριστό  τρόπο ζωής που μυεί σε εμπειρίες και συγκινήσεις ανεπανάληπτες σε κάθε  περίπτωση. Κι αν η φαντασία σας έχει ήδη αρχίσει να εξάπτεται, εμείς θα  κάνουμε ακόμα μια υπέρβαση, «φωτογραφίζοντάς» σας το υλικό από το οποίο  φτιάχνονται τα όνειρα....
Εδώ το «λίγοι και εκλεχτοί» δεν κολάει  πλέον καθώς οι διακοπές με yacht είναι πλέον για όλους, φέρνοντας έτσι  το όνειρο ένα βήμα πιο κοντά.

Ας ονειρευτούμε λοιπόν με τα μάτια  διάπλατα ανοιχτά, τις απολαύσεις που μπορεί να χαρίσει ένα  prive...ξενοδοχείο. Μια εναλλακτική πρόταση που η βίβλος του yachting  cult κατατάσσει αυτομάτως στην κορυφή της gold list.

Οι διακοπές  και στην περίπτωση ενοικιαζόμενου σκάφους, κοστίζουν ακριβώς όσο εκείνες  ενός ξενοδοχείου - και μάλιστα όχι πολλών αστέρων όπως πιθανόν να  πιστεύουν πολλοί. Αποκτάτε αυτομάτως ένα πλωτό σπίτι, κολυμπάτε όπου  εσείς θέλετε και φυσικά επισκέπτεστε περισσότερους από έναν προορισμούς  ταξιδεύοντας χωρίς συνωστισμό. Η επιλογή γαλήνιας ή πιο γκλάμουρ  παραλίας είναι απολύτως δική σας απόφαση και φυσικά έχετε πρόσβαση σε  μέρη εξωτικά που μόνο με σκάφος μπορεί κανείς να προσεγγίσει. Βαθύ μπλέ  του Αιγαίου ή ζωηρό σμαραγδί του Ιονίου είναι το μόνο σας δίλημμα. 

Ο  παράδεισος είναι πολύ κοντά και σας περιμένει. Εδώ και χρόνια άλλωστε το  *Διεθνές Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Αθηνών* φροντίζει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο για όλα τα παραπάνω. Η 32η πιο καταξιωμένη θαλασσινή έκθεση για 9 ημέρες από τις *16 έως και τις 24 Οκτωβρίου 2010* θα αποδείξει για ακόμα μια φορά ότι η καρδιά του yachting έχει τον δικό της γνώριμο παλμό.

ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΕΣ: 16:00 - 21:30  ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ: 10:00 - 21:30

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες : http://www.athensboatshow.gr/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα παω να δω και θα σας βαλω οπως και την προηγουμενη χρονια φωτο.Ειναι μια καλη βολτα σιγουρα γιατι τα σκαφη, κακα τα ψεματα, αφορουν τα ανωτερα βαλαντια, και η γνωστη μιζερια της εποχης δεν ειναι πολυ ορατη.

----------


## blueseacat

Τελικά δεν κατάφερα να πάω ...
"Κάθε χρόνο και χειρότερα" ένα από τα σχόλια που άκουσα !
Οσον αφορά στην ιστιοπλοία μου είπαν πως άξιζε μάλλον κάποιο αγωνιστικό !

Φωτογραφίες θα αναρτήσει κανείς ??

----------


## ιθακη

αυτο ξαναπες το...απο τα 12 σαλονια που εχω παει,σαφως και ηταν το χειροτερο....ακομα και η τοποθεσια που ηταν δεν μου αρεσε...12 χρονια τωρα που πηγενα στο Ελληνικο,εκανα μια πολυ ωραια κυκλικη διαδρομη,και εβγαινα πολυ κοντα στην εισοδο,ενω τωρα επρεπε να κανω και ποσα χλμ για να μυρησω στην αρχη και να παρω το αμαξι....anyway,ακομα ποιο πολυ μου την εσπασε ο τομεας των "Μεγαλων Σκαφων" (που γι αυτο το κοματι παω μονο και μονο),φετος θεωρησαν καλο να φερουν μονο και μονο 5-6 ιστιοπλοικα (και αυτα μεταχειρησμενα,ενω μεχρι περισυ ειχαν καινουργια που απλα θα παραδειδονταν στους ιδιοκτητες μετα την εκθεση),και 3-4 πολυεστερικα 8μ-10μ...πανω απο 45 ποδια τιποτα...και το ποιο κορυφαιο στον τομεα με τα μεγαλα ειχαν και την σειρα της boston whaler...ουτε ενα kanados,ενα ferreti,ενα riva,ενα azimut..... 

για να καταλαβαιτε τι εννοω,να ενα σκαφος απο τον τομεα τον μεγαλων
DSCN3755b.jpg

εδω το ποιο "εντυπωσιακο" μεγαλο μοντελο που οταν ο πατερας μου ειδε την τιμη εμεινε καγκελο με το στομα ανοιχτο ο καπετανιος:lol:
DSCN3759c.jpg

εδω ενα απο τον τομεα 2 με τα φουσκωτα
DSCN3750a.jpg

και τελικα το μονο που αξιζε ηταν τα περιπτερα με τα ξυλινα μοντελα
εδω δυο απο τα αγαπημενα μου ξυλινα RIVA
DSCN3752d.jpg
DSCN3753e.jpg

Y.Γ ουτε ωραια 2μετρα μοντελα ειχε οπως παλια :Mad: :cry: :Mad: :sad:
ελπιζουμε το χρονου να ειναι καλυτερα

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το φετινό Ναυτικό Σαλόνι πρόκειται να πραγματοποιηθεί από τις *15* έως *19 Οκτωβρίου 2014* στο Ολυμπιακό Κέντρο Ξιφασκίας στο Ελληνικό! Η έκθεση θεσμός για τους λάτρεις της θάλασσας θα φέρει στο προσκήνιο έναν σημαντικό κλάδο της οικονομίας μας και θα παρουσιάσει μια μεγάλη ποικιλία ναυτικών προϊόντων!

Η είσοδος της έκθεσης είναι *5* ευρώ, πράγμα παρήγορο, καθώς τις προηγούμενες χρονιές είχε ανοδική τάση φτάνοντας ακόμη και στα 8 ευρώ.

boat.jpg

----------


## nektarios15

Μετά από μερικά χρόνια απουσίας, επισκέπτηκα το Ναυτικό Σαλόνι. Είχε αρκετά φουσκωτά-πολυεστερικά μηχανοκίνητα σκάφη, αλλά δυστυχώς μόνο ΕΝΑ ηρωικό ιστιοπλοϊκό HANSE 385. Εύχομαι την επόμενη χρονιά τα πράγματα να είναι καλύτερα σε αυτόν τον τομέα.

----------


## Nautilia News

*EVAL: Με επιτυχία ολοκληρώθηκε η συμμετοχή στην Έκθεση Ναυτικό Σαλόνι 2016 
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/eval...o-saloni-2016/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ: Η εμπορική επιτυχία της έκθεσης σηματοδοτεί την αρχή της ανάκαμψης για τον κλάδο!
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/navt...gia-ton-klado/ .

----------

